# Bob Sikes?



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm thinking.about heading out to the sikes tonight. Has any one had any luck there recently?


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Caught 2 Bull Reds after dark lastnight using fresh dead menhaden.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Was out there lastnight had a couple runs an two break offs did net a nice 37in bullred for a guy.


----------

